
Show HN: Nova helps salespeople write personalized emails at scale - dinkman
http://www.nova.ai
======
dinkman
Hey all, Will here, co-creator of Nova. We're just opening up Nova for sign-
ups and we wanted to get the HN community's feedback.

The idea is that our product helps salespeople write fewer, more
empathetic/higher quality emails and get better results than by just sending
templates to thousands of people (which is what most companies these days
actually do).

I saw the benefit of personalizing emails at CloudFlare, but it took way too
much time and didn't scale. Nonetheless, personalization drove significant
improvements in engagement and general positivity. We created Nova to solve
the problem.

Love to get any feedback on the tech, the idea, etc. Open to any and all
suggestions. Thanks!

